# April 1st: This is Minecraft! (LOTD)



## Icky (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, me, 'neer and some of the other FA mods were talking about the whole Link Of The Day business. People were missing it, but none of the mods wanted to do it. Lucky for you guys, I volunteered to pick the job up.

So, without further ado, *THE RETURN OF FA: LOTD!*


This is Minecraft! (300 parody)​
A short little video, but the level of detail in the production and voice acting makes it worth it.

Toss out some suggestions for tomorrows LOTD below!


----------

